# RV WEBSITES/ sellers



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
I dont know has this has been done before if it has i appoligize :wink:

any good rv websites or rv sellers in uk 

all i seem to find is dreams rv

i am torn between getting a 2nd hand swift sundance 630l or

the whole hog a 2nd hand RV.. :? need more room with 3 kids..
hmmm :?

saruman


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Go for the RV

Try *HERE*


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV RV


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

RV!!!!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rv or Swift*

Hi

A dilemna - I would say - it all depends on your situation.

For example, you may have £30000 to spend - a brnad new Swift Sundance or an older RV.

Are you mechanically minded - to tinker with the RV etc, or would you prefer to nip to the Fiat dealer for a new wiper blade and so on.

Space wise - RV.

Storage wise - do you have space for the RV on your drive?

Could the local storage place fit an RV on the pitch etc?

In my own circumstances, I opted for a new Swift. I had looked at a Damon and a Fleetwood RV, but do not feel to be experienced in the motorhoming world to venture this fat yet.

After six months living in the Swift, falling over the dog etc.....who knows?

Ask yourself as many questions as you can - and ask us too!

Rapide561


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Also, Is the motorhome just for holidays or fulltiming?

If its just the occasional holidays I'd go for the smaller MH but if its 24/7 fulltiming it would have to be an RV which is our plan.


----------

